# Pen Bushings



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Okay, I've seen the pens you guys have been cranking out, and I may have to try a few next year. I already have a mandrel, I just need bushings.

Does anyone have a measurement of a 'standard' size bushing? I've seen the 7mm, 8mm and cigar ones on the shelf at woodcraft, and I was thinking of machining some myself as I'm out to sea this winter.

Are the outside dimensions that critical? I know the shoulder has to fit the tube size, the ID has to fit the mandrel, but I don't know about the OD.

Any guidance from you experienced pen turners will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

kp91 said:


> Okay, I've seen the pens you guys have been cranking out, and I may have to try a few next year. I already have a mandrel, I just need bushings.
> 
> Does anyone have a measurement of a 'standard' size bushing? I've seen the 7mm, 8mm and cigar ones on the shelf at woodcraft, and I was thinking of machining some myself as I'm out to sea this winter.
> 
> ...


Hello Doug. Yes both dimensions are critical. The inside diameter is critical so that both the tubes fit inside and they in turn fit on the mandrell. The outside dimension is critical so that you turn the barrels down to fit the pen components. My bushings are all in fairly sad shape Doug as I am in need of replacing them due to sanding etc. They get wore down and it's hard to turn the blanks down to the right diameter when they get to bad. 

If I was you, I would order a couple kits that you want to turn and get the measurements from the pen compenents and the tubes. Hope this helps.

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Doug,

Corey is spot on.... get your bushings from the same supplier that makes the pen kits or you will more than likely not get the results you are seeking. DAMHIKT


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Doug as Corey and Bob N said get the bushings from where you get your kit. Then go with that to make your own. They do wear down. The only thing I have a problem with is so many bushing for every style of pen. For instance in the 7mm styles like for the slim line are different from the ero 7mm pen. And the bigger variety of the 10mm are almost all different for a certain pen. The best place unless wood crafter is right down the road would either www.woodturningz.com or www.pennstateind.com for all the hardware you will need.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. I think I'll get a couple of sets and keep them as 'masters', and crank out a couple of each size to use and abuse.

thanks for sharing your experience,


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Another very good supplier is Ernie at Beartooth Woods. He is not the cheapest but will tell you if you have a problem it is fixed right now. When you order different pen kits, order the bushings and don't forget the drill bits if you don't have one. I ordered the El Grande pen kit with bushings but forgot the drill bit.   Once you have ordered a kit with bushings you won't need to order bushings for that style until they wear down and when turning they will wear down.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I like Ernie as well. He is a good guy and has fixed any problem I have had and is always a big help on new kits I haven't turned.

Corey


----------

